# Sticky  FAQ about the swaps



## Karen

*What are swaps?*

You submit an item (such as a quilt block) for each participant and you get one back from each participant. The main thing to remember is that the main purpose of a swap isn&#8217;t to get items. It&#8217;s purpose is:1. For the fellowship;
2. Helping each other to improve their skills by being able to discuss and ask questions along the way;
3. Give newbies the confidence to try a new skill.​Swaps are fun and a great learning experience. By seeing other&#8217;s choices and techniques, it helps you hone your skills and gives you more experience.


*What kind of swaps are there?*

We have 4 annual quilt swaps, usually a fabric swap, and an Annual Anything Homemade Swap. 

The Anything Homemade Swap is usually held beginning in late October, and matches you up with a &#8220;Pal&#8221;. You spend some time getting to know your Pal. You are required to communicate with your Pal at least once a week to stay in touch and just chit-chat. You actually get to make a new friend! You then make something for your Pal and mail it around Christmas time. 

Periodically, we'll also have different swaps. So keep a watch out for those too! 


*How do I know if, or what kind, of a swap is going on?*

All swaps will be posted to this forum only and will be announced here. At the top of this forum are listed (as stickies) all the current quilt swaps for 2012. Additionally, we periodically will have other types of swaps. In the past we&#8217;ve had soap soaps, hat/scarf swaps, recipe swaps, etc. Just keep check and you&#8217;ll find one to join. 


*Who can sign up for a swap?*

Any member of Homesteading Today may sign up if:1. You are a currently active poster of the Homemaking Forums for at least a month prior to signing up; and 
2. You have not been banned from failure to complete a prior swap.​Minor children of forum members are welcome to participate with the parent; however, the parent is responsible for the blocks of the children and following all rules just as they would their own blocks. Please understand the children you sign up you are making yourself responsible for submitting that set of blocks as well as your own. The parent is also responsible for overseeing the block progress and submitting a reasonably acceptable block (remember: we don't expect perfection from anyone ).


*How do I sign up for a swap?*

There is no prior sign ups until the beginning of a swap. When the swap is ready to begin, a new thread will open, in this forum, with instructions and details about the swap. It will also state in the title &#8220;Sign Up Now&#8221;. This is your invitation to sign up for the swap. We generally will have a 2 week period of time for signing up for that swap. The thread will give the closing date of the sign up period, and will also give the due date you must have your item to the swap hostess (or your Pal in the instance of the Anything Homemade Swap).


*What if I need to drop out or cannot finish on time?*

Although we understand emergencies do happen, you must remember that you are making a commitment. That means that others are depending on you. You are making a commitment that no matter how busy you get; whether companies comes; whether you loose your job; whether you get overwhelmed or behind; whether other life matters get in the way, you will still see your commitment through. There are very few acceptable excuses for dropping out. Your signing up is your promise that you will see the swap through to the end - no matter what.

We understand this is type of commitment is not for everyone. If you feel you cannot make this type of a commitment, please do not sign up. Failure to comply with mailing on time will result in your being banned from any future swaps. 

If you should need to drop out, please contact Karen ASAP to privately discuss your situation. Do NOT contact the hostess.


*How do I know what type of material to use, pattern, etc.?*

The description the swap will be listed all the particulars, instructions, mailing details/instructions, etc. of the swap item. 

Be sure and read through it very carefully; and don&#8217;t hesitate to do a post with any questions you may have about a swap.


*I&#8217;d love to join, but I&#8217;m just new to quilting, sewing or crafting. I&#8217;m sure my work isn&#8217;t good enough. I&#8217;d be too embarrassed to join in.*

If you &#8220;try&#8221; you&#8217;re good enough for us! There is no such thing as not good enough. One of the greatest joys of working with our group is the encouragement and acceptance everyone gets. We LOVE having newbies and helping others to learn or improve their skills. Everyone is thrilled over every single quilt block, etc. In fact, it&#8217;s those newbie blocks that we cherish the most. It means someone has attempted an old art and came through! You will not find a judgmental person in the group. Everyone is very accepting of wherever you are in your skill level (or even lack of skill level...LOL). 


*Okay, I&#8217;ve signed up for a swap, what do I do now?*

Besides beginning to work on your item(s), you will need to post weekly to the official swap thread so that we know you&#8217;re still in and participating. Remember that this is not only to inform us that your still with us, but also so that we gain the advantage of your knowledge, suggestions, and fellowship. We&#8217;re all in this together!

You will also need to do several other things as you complete your swap items. There are very specific instructions for labeling and mailing your item(s). Please be sure and read all those instructions so that you follow them correctly.


*What&#8217;s a hostess and who can become one?*

A hostess is the person who volunteered to oversees the swap. She&#8217;s the one that keeps track of sign ups, keeping things moving along, encouraging and motivating us. She is also the person you will mail your swap items to. She is the one who will be responsible for sorting and mailing your swap items back to you from the other participants.

If you would like to be a hostess, just let Karen, Angie, or Petsneggs know. All quilt swap hostesses are chosen at the beginning of the year so, if you want to be hostess next year, please wait until the annual quilt swap discussion thread goes up (where we discuss ideas for the next year&#8217;s quilt swaps) before contacting a mod. Chances are, if you do it now or too early, we&#8217;ll forget by the end of the year! :doh:

To be a hostess:1. You must have actively participated in 2 previous swaps;
2. Are a currently active member of the HT Homemaking Forum;
3. Be a reasonably good communicator and motivator;
4. Be willing to see the swap through from beginning to end and immediately deal with any potential problems.
5. For the quilt swaps, be willing to accept any quilt swaps assigned to you. You will not be able to specify which on you would prefer.​*I have an idea for a swap I'd like to see here; what do I do?*

All swaps must be approved by the mods. If you have an idea for a swap, contact Karen, Angie or Pettsneggs to discuss your idea. Be sure and have a general idea of how the swap would work. Rather than saying, &#8220;I&#8217;d like to see a handkerchief swap&#8221;; tell us how it will work, the rules you&#8217;d like to see, etc.


----------

